# standing rod rack, surf rods, practice run with pine



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am going to build a rod rack for indoors. I bought some cheap pine at lowes, and did some experimenting. This is what i came up with, based off of other rod racks i saw. Dove tailed at the top, sliding dove tails for the two boards at the bottom. This mock up was to get the angles and distances correct so my rods didn't fall out. nothing is finished out, and there are several practice tries evident in this version that won't be there in the final. 

So... now I am thinking of getting walnut to make the real one. But.. I am open to suggestions on wood type, how to fancy it up a little, make it nice. I usually allocate 1 router bit every 2 or three projects... so i am due for a router bit. all i did on this one was some round over. 
This was a practice run! No feelings hurt no matter what the suggestion! 
Thanks. Jim J


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Never thought I'd say this to a man but hey, nice rack! 
I prefer oak but walnut or pecan would be nice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice work. I like the use of dovetails for the joints, adds a nice touch to the project. 
A couple of random thoughts/ideas to consider. Add some 'design' to the ends between the top and middle cross pieces to give it some shape rather than straight/flat boards on each end. Doesn't need to be anything fancy but I don't like straight boards. lol
Second thought, make 'feet' for the base for stability. You might even want to consider making the base as a small drawer for reels, etc. Not only adds stability but I think adds to the beauty of the piece -- since this is going to be a piece of furniture.
For wood selection, oak/walnut/pecan would all be very nice. I recently built a walnut cabinet for my grandsons school and really liked the results. My first time using walnut.
Keep us updated on the project.........


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

so... i have been in new orleans for almost 2 years. I hadn't been to a hardwood store yet here. I figured hey, it's a big city... well, the store here ain't no Clarks. or even wood craft. No pecan, not enough walnut... not much of nothin. 

I am coming home for xmas, so i could swing by Clarks on my way to San antonio, or hit Alamo hardwoods in SA during my visit. 

Or, as i was searching around the internet, i found a place thats called woodworkerssource.com that sells hardwood online. who knew? They guarantee satisfaction, so i guess they don't sell you knotted up twisted garbage. I do like to pick my own boards though, as does everyone. 
Anyone ever hardwood off the web? (wrong place to ask, i suppose, since htown has great stores...)
I dunno. suggestions?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking project. I like those dovetails!! 
You might give Acadian Hardwood a call. They had a pretty decent selection of hardwood last time I was over there. It's right off I10 in Rose City (just east of Beaumont).
http://www.acadianhardwoods.net/?page_id=199


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

galvbay said:


> Good looking project. I like those dovetails!!
> You might give Acadian Hardwood a call. They had a pretty decent selection of hardwood last time I was over there. It's right off I10 in Rose City (just east of Beaumont).
> http://www.acadianhardwoods.net/?page_id=199


hmm, they've got one in ponchotoula too. that's only an hour away from me. I'll give them a call tomorrow...


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I cut some waves in the side boards. representing the surf, with a smaller swells leading to bigger swells over the 1st sand bar type of thing. The top is actually narrower than the bottom. looks wider in pics because of angle. 

It's pretty dramatic. I might dampen them a bit in final. I'll look at it for a few days...

the Acadian in La did not sound like they had much choice of lumber. they said they only had narrow walnut boards. I'm not doing that drive to browse. The other place here in NOLA might be getting some next week, but we'll see. 

if not, i'll grab some at xmas on way to san antone.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

another view


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

great design. so im wondering, is it the angle of the lowest board that keeps the rods from falling out? because your second cross board is jsut at a 90 degree angle right.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, the angle holds the rods against the lower front cross piece and pressed against the top piece. This is a pretty standard design for rod stands.

I like the profile you added to the side boards. Very nice.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

so, our lumber company got some walnut in, I ran over there and got me the pick of the litter. I am already started on it. I will post up in a new post when i'm done!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats on the wood. Going to look great!!


----------

